# How much should a hedgehog setup cost?



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

how much should it cost for a wheel, a plastic bin, 2 dishes (water and food) igloo, something for its litter box, food, and bedding?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't forget heat. I spent about $75.00 on my heating system and about $125.00 on the cage, wheel, dishes, litter box, hedgie bag. I spent about $50.00 for material to make liners and fleece to dig in. And probably another $50.00 for toys, igloo, and treats (meal worms). For food I mix more than most people do so figure another $50.00 for about 3-6 months of food. Then there are little things like a timer for lights I have (one UVA and one UVB) plus the lamp fixtures. Add another red lamp and fixture. One digital thermometer, one cheap one. I also have Aveeno soothing bath treatment, flax seed oil capsules, litter for the litter box, and a couple of fleece blankets to surround the cage for looks and insulation. Now you don't have to have EVERYTHING right when you bring your hedgie home, but it is better if you do. I would say I spent about 400-500 dollars without the cost of the hedgie and I did all this for JUST ONE HEDGIE.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Reaper, 

I feel your love. That's one spoiled rotten hedgie!
Would be nice if ALL owners pampered their hedgehogs like that.

Pixie


----------



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

Litch said:


> how much should it cost for a wheel, a plastic bin, 2 dishes (water and food) igloo, something for its litter box, food, and bedding?


cage: I bought the C and C setup from Target for about $20
wheel: 12" silent spinnner from Petco $30...hated it so bucket wheel on ebay $35 w/shipping
2 dishes: about $3 total
igloo: $9
litter box: $5 for a corner one from my breeder
yesterdays news litter: had some so free?
food: blue buffalo small bag $12
bedding: enough fleece for 6 liners and four "lap cuddlers" $25

ALSO: ceramic light and housing for heat: $60

graaaaaaaaaaaand total so far: $199 give or take

holy crap I didn't even realize I spent that much! hehe but worth every penny


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

I bought a plastic tub at target for $15
spent about $20 on fleece to make liners and hedgiebags (8 liners, 5 hedgiebags)
$4 for dishes
$5 for a pvc pipe
Made a bucket wheel that would have cost $30 if I bought it, it cost me $12
$18 for food (a mixture of Iams from where I got him and Blue Spa)
$10 for freeze dried mealies
$5 for flax seed oil to keep his skin nice
Probably between $10-20 on toys that he barely uses
$15 on a car carrier (but I got a cheap one)
and $25 on a space heater for my room. 

Total: $149 and I'm probably forgetting something.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

let see...
wheel #1 $25
wheel #2 (home made) about $10 or so
water and food bowls $5
cage #1 $65
cage #2 $80
igloo, $8
fleece prolly about $30 total
misc toys, about $10 or $15
food, about $20 total
mealworms, $3 a contaner
litter box, $8
play pen $6
cat carrier, $20
heating system $65

TOTAL = 355 give or take a bit
NOT INCLUDING VET BILLS or COST OF HOG  

and im prolly forgeting some also,


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's what mom got for my starter set up:

Wheel- $20
Food dishes- $5
Cage- $50 (varies)
Igloo- $6
Bedding- $6 a bag (I don't know the price of liners)
Food- $13 a bag
Toy prices can vary...I'd use baby toys, bath toys, little balls, etc.- $5
Litter box- (optional!) $8
Play pen- (optional) $30
Cat carrier- $20
Heating system- varies (mom paid $30)


I hope this helps!

Juni


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, I guess this all depends on how much you spoil your hedgie. I think Inky's pretty spoiled... I always spend over what I intend to when it comes to buying him things.

Necessities off the top of my head:

Cage (Ferret Nation)- $160
Wheels (Bucket and Flying Saucer)-$60
Dishes (lots of ceramic ones)- $12
Igloo (large)- $8
Heat stuff (lamp, ceramic heat bulb, space heater)- $70
Litter Box (cardboard)- free
Bedding (fleece liners)- $15
Food (I have a mix of about 7-9)- $100 about, up til now (a year and a half)
Carrier (pet mate...)- $40

Hedgehog (Inky!)- $200

Total w/o hedgie: $465 (estimate...)


There are more things, like mealies, toys, replacement objects, more food, more bedding if you aren't using liners, and also (thanks Kalandra  ) the heat bill if you are heating the whole house will go up. 
Wow, that is way more accurate than the last list I posted here... holy cow I have spent a lot of money :shock:


----------

